# Show me your wedding ring, engagement ring or promise ring :)



## kariii (Jul 12, 2009)

After getting a new engagement ring after my accident in washing down my ring down the shower drain, I'm curious to see everyone's.

C'mon ladies, I know a lot of you are engaged and married!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## mssally (Jul 12, 2009)

here's mine....


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 13, 2009)

You ladies have a lot of pretty ice.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 13, 2009)

Omg these are all so beautiful!!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 13, 2009)

dangg........bling bling all over lol


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 16, 2009)

yea, im still using my camera phone sucks ass seriously, but here it is!


----------



## kariii (Jul 16, 2009)

so pretty! c'mon girls, show your gems, diamonds and plain bands. I want to see everyone's!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow! such pretty rings! i shall post of pic of mine when i get home from work!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Fun post! Here is mine:


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2009)

Engagement and wedding band





Top:  My new anniversary band,  Bottom:  Promise ring (DH gave it to me on our 1 1/2 year anniversary...we were 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 19, 2009)

bump, bump!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

You ladies have some beautiful rings!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jul 20, 2009)

beautiful rings!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 20, 2009)

These are some real eye poppers, everyone has such unique style!


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

Come on, ladies. Post your rings!


----------



## User38 (Aug 2, 2009)

^5's all ladies -- I can't get mine to post


----------



## Jennifer*** (Oct 29, 2009)

This is a picture from my wedding day, the rings on my fingers aren't in the right order in the picture though.  My mother passed on the engagement ring to me and my wedding band is from my husband.  And you can see his wedding band too


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous! I love the intricacy of it!


----------



## marley20 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's mine..


----------



## Mygreatlove (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 28, 2009)

wow what a beautiful post !! 
hopefully i'll get mine sometime soon .. sniff sniff.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Here is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

this is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer**** 

 
_This is a picture from my wedding day, the rings on my fingers aren't in the right order in the picture though.  My mother passed on the engagement ring to me and my wedding band is from my husband.  And you can see his wedding band too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
your ring is so cute!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Engaged on Aug 4th, 2009
Wedding planned for 11/11/11


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 24, 2010)

My boyfriend finally proposed last Wednesday and gave me this gorgeous ring


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My boyfriend finally proposed last Wednesday and gave me this gorgeous ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
awww CONGRATS! It is a pretty ring!


----------



## Novavelle (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm so gonna have to do this sometime soon, just as long as no one judge's my chubby fingers


----------



## marquise (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My boyfriend finally proposed last Wednesday and gave me this gorgeous ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations! 


Here are my rings:


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My boyfriend finally proposed last Wednesday and gave me this gorgeous ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations!  Your ring is gorgeous!

I love looking at all these rings!  So beautiful!


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 26, 2010)

Engagement ring. Crappy phone photo =P

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y68...0326101337.jpg


----------



## marquise (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ I love looking at all these rings!  So beautiful!_

 
Me too!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 2, 2010)

My stuff is a little different...




The Claddagh ring is my own, I've always been entranced by the symbolism behind the Claddagh (the hands represent friendship, the crown is loyalty and the heart is love - it's an old Irish wedding ring tradition) and I bought this myself from a jewellers when I was 15. It was the biggest, most special thing I had ever bought myself at the time and I was and am so proud of it. Then I got together with Mike when I was 17, just about 18, and ALL the women in his family wear Claddagh rings! It felt like fate. (Sometimes it's really hard to stop myself from starting up a Captain Planet style chanting at the dinner table and making everyone else put their rings together)
3 years later we're still together and he's just gone overseas for 6 months - we are planning to get engaged this year but in the meantime, he got me the necklace as a promise. It incorporates the symbolism that is so important to me and to his family and it is also the first jewellery he has bought me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wear them both 24/7!


----------



## kpenn (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_








_

 
Oh my gosh - LOVE IT!  Your ring is right along the lines of what I'd like someday!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

purrtykitty said:


>


 
	I love the promise ring!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

You all got beautiful rings!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 14, 2012)

Changed my ring up


----------



## Junkie (Apr 14, 2012)

littlepickle said:


> I wear them both 24/7!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BROOKKA1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I L-O-V-E my ring!!! It's a 2 carat solitaire, but what I love most is the intricate scroll work on the band and the bezel. Hubby-to-be's band has a matching design which he loves as well as he preferred not to have a plain band.


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

Some beautiful rings......lucky ladies!


----------



## albertinka (Jul 29, 2013)

It is my ring: https://www.silver.ag/en/gold-ring-diamonds-engagement-81/


----------



## FutureBride (May 14, 2014)

This is my 21DIAMONDS engagement ring. It is not the conventional solitaire ring but I still love it ! I think my fiance bought the ring here.


----------



## cwillie (Jun 28, 2014)

This is my new wedding set. We got engaged after a miscarriage,  and was married 2 months later. We had no time to shop for "the ring" so we got me a cheaper set until I found the one I loved, and boy did I!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   This was my original set, I still have it to!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> I wear them both 24/7!


  Aww, that is so sweet! I love stories like that.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 13, 2014)

These were taken right after my wedding almost 13 years ago. I need to get them sized down


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's my engagement ring. A simple .50 carat solitaire.  I'm getting married in September, so I'll have my wedding band soon enough!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Here's my engagement ring. A simple .50 carat solitaire.  I'm getting married in September, so I'll have my wedding band soon enough!


Just lovely  Congratulations !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> These were taken right after my wedding almost 13 years ago. I need to get them sized down


beautiful ring    





Anaphora said:


> Here's my engagement ring. A simple .50 carat solitaire.  I'm getting married in September, so I'll have my wedding band soon enough!  :flower:


congrats on your engagement beautiful ring


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 23, 2014)

Didn't know this thread existed.. I love looking at rings!  Here's my engagement ring, haven't decided on a band yet.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 23, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Didn't know this thread existed.. I love looking at rings!  Here's my engagement ring, haven't decided on a band yet.


Very beautiful ring  congrats on your engagement


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 30, 2014)

love all these rings


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Very beautiful ring congrats on your engagement


thank you! )


----------



## calreed (Mar 7, 2016)

I haven't received my ring yet. I ordered the ring for my fiancee from a wholesale diamond jewelry store , Phera diamonds. I bought a customized ring. I selected the stone shape as round cut then carat 1.5 http://www.pheradiamonds.com/shop/velvet/ . I am pretty sure that she is going to love it.


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's my engagement ring


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

My rings!


----------

